# A Trailer question... help please :)



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

You always put the horse on the center of the road side, so they would be the right side in the UK.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

thanks  getting a horse soon so I need to know that


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

Congrats! What kind?

Yeah, you always want the weight towards the center of the road (if only one horse) so that in case you slip off the road a bit, you won't get yanked off completely.

I have a two horse trailer (aka, the "Rust Chariot  and just got both my horses into it last night for the first time. Annie had already been transported in it, but not Belle. It was a tight squeeze, but amazingly they fit fine.

Have you ever loaded a horse into a trailer?


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Yeah ive loaded horses before when I showed with the pony club, but that was about 6 years ago. Now im getting a horse I need to brush up on a bit of knowledge. I dont know what sort of horse im getting yet, I need one that jumps well and enjoys it though but appart from that I dont really mind.
p.s. love your horses I loved coloured horses


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks, Speedy.  

I am sort of in the same boat as you...I had horses my whole life, then my grandparents died and the farm was sold. I have been "out" of the horse thing for 10 years, then finally decided to get a horse again last year.

This forum has really helped me remember stuff I used to know, plus give me new info on stuff I never knew. 

I can't wait to see whatever new horse you decide on!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

yeah me too! im re-learning old stuff and learning something new. i spose the best test will be owning and looking after my own horse. ive been riding for 10 years (im 17) and ive never owned one, its a dream come true... literally


----------

